# Dans le coup



## Voce

Salve,
ho un problema con l'espressione "dans le coup" in un'intervista a un ex politico ginevrino che sto traducendo.

La frase è la seguente:

"Lors des événements de Mai 68, j’étais à Londres. *Absolument pas dans le coup*. J’ai été scout. Très jeune, j’ai assumé la présidence de la Paroisse de Malagnou. Nous formions avec d’autres une équipe dynamique [...]"

Ho tradotto così:

"Durante gli eventi del maggio 1968 ero a Londra. *Completamente fuori del giro*. Sono stato scout. Molto giovane, ho assunto la presidenza della parrocchia di Malagnou [...]"

La mia traduzione non mi convince e per questo chiedo il vostro prezioso aiuto.

Grazie in anticipo:


----------



## Landslide89

A me viene in mente "Completamente* fuori dal mondo*". Il dizionario dei modi di dire della Hoepli riporta:
*Essere fuori dal mondo* = Non rendersi conto della realtà concreta, dei suoi aspetti e dei suoi problemi, come se si vivesse appunto fuori del mondo e di quanto vi accade. Anche essere svagati, distratti oppure incredibilmente ingenui.

Être dans le coup = 1. être à la mode
                            2. être complice d'un événement qui se prépare

Essere nel/fuori dal giro è corretto se nella parte del testo precedente alla citazione il politico in questione ha dichiarato di aver fatto parte di un gruppo, un giro, specifico da cui nel 68 si è allontanato. Se invece la persona sta parlando in generale e intende dire che in quel periodo non si occupava assolutamente di politica e pensava a tutt'altro, per esempio per via della giovane età, "fuori dal mondo" può calzare.


----------



## matoupaschat

Questa volta la tua soluzione mi piace !
Edit: Avrei comunque un'altra proposta : "Non c'entravo"


----------



## Landslide89

Bella alternativa Matou...


----------



## Voce

Grazie Landslide e Matou! 
Auguri a entrambi!


----------



## oufti

On peut aussi penser à ce que "dans le coup" soit la constatation d'une certaine incompétence ou incapacité.

Par exemple: Cet après-midi l'équipe a très bien joué, hormis X & Y qui n'étaient pas dans le coup, i.e. pas à la hauteur de leurs coéquipiers.
Ou encore, la réunion a montré que décidemment certains n'ont pas compris quelle était notre stratégie, ils n'étaient visiblement pas dans le coup, i.e. incapable de comprendre les buts poursuivis.


----------

